# Fall archery turkey!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Shot this tom this afternoon. I got in my deer stand and was there maybe 10 minutes and he come in 15 yard shot right through the wings. 25 lbs 11 inch beard 1 inch spurs. my first archery Tom.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice bird....congrats!!!%


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the Tom!

COMPLETELY off subject. What kind of dog is that in the background of the picture? And is it male or female? Just wondered.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That is my Beagle/Basset Mix Penny. She is 8 years old and by far the best rabbit dog I have ever owned. She even points and flushes birds and retrieves both birds and rabbits. I doubt i'll ever own a finer dog. I have had her since she was 8 weeks old and wouldn't part with her for any price, though many have offered to buy her, it would be like selling one of my kids.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice tom! What's Penny up to in that pic?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL! She's doing what she does best man, investigating! lol! I have a 10 month old pup i'm trying to get started so im hoping to have her some companionship this season only time will tell.


----------

